# Pier Fishing 1/3



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got the day off tomorrow (Thursday the 3rd). I want to try some pier fishing, probably Bob Sykes, is there anything going on out there right now? Bobos, Sheepies....Pinfish? I've got a med. action rod with 8 lb. on the reel. I'm sure the weather will be working against me, but you don't know unless you go right? Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks 

Josh


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dress warm. That's the only suggestion I can help you with since I don't fish the pier. It's going to be coooooooold. Good luck Josh.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

if you want bobo's, you can catch all you want at the pier.


----------

